# Tesco Mobile roaming



## stuff_it (Mar 20, 2013)

Am I correct in thinking all I have to do is chuck a load of credit on there?

http://phone-shop.tesco.com/tesco-mobile/existing-customers/going-abroad.aspx


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2013)

yes

next


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd give them a call before you go. Frustrating to get there to find your handset is locked.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 20, 2013)

turn your data off too.
unless you have found some buried treasure.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 20, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> turn your data off too.
> unless you have found some buried treasure.


How am I meant to check my emails then?



Is there some way to turn off nearly all data instead?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 20, 2013)

> We cap the amount you're charged for mobile internet browsing abroad at £40 per month.
> This means that no matter how much you browse the internet in any given month whilst abroad, you’ll never be charged more than £40.​If you're in Region 2, 3 or 4 however, you’ll be able to use 6.9MB for £40. Find out more info on ourcall charges.


 
Pay through the nose. £80 for 40 meg!

If you want loads of control with what apps can do what, I use LBE Privacy Guard.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 20, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Pay through the nose. £80 for 40 meg!
> 
> If you want loads of control with what apps can do what, I use LBE Privacy Guard.


I'm on a capped plan so I won't be able to run up a huge bill but could easily end up with no credit. Might just turn it off all together and actually be afk for a week. 

Left my 3310 in Brum like a fool.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 20, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> How am I meant to check my emails then?


quickly.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 20, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> How am I meant to check my emails then?<snip>


Internet cafe - at least then you know how much you're spending.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 20, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> How am I meant to check my emails then?


Find places with wifi.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 20, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Find places with wifi.


McDonalds!


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 20, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Find places with wifi.





joustmaster said:


> McDonalds!


Seems unlikely in a field full of ravers.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 20, 2013)

Local PAYG Sim Card


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 20, 2013)

Fingers said:


> Local PAYG Sim Card


Handset isn't unlocked, I'm only going for a week.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 20, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Seems unlikely in a field full of ravers.


Then turn your phone off, take a ton of drugs and don't worry about it


----------



## mauvais (Mar 21, 2013)

Within the EU, O2 do 25MB of data for £2, limited to the day of purchase. PAYG or contract. I generally found that two of those were enough to keep me happy.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 22, 2013)

mauvais said:


> Within the EU, O2 do 25MB of data for £2, limited to the day of purchase. PAYG or contract. I generally found that two of those were enough to keep me happy.


I'm hardly going to change operator for a week away.



beesonthewhatnow said:


> Then turn your phone off, take a ton of drugs and don't worry about it


Yeah, need to avoid the fuck up I had a few years ago ringing people in the UK from in front of the rig in Slovakia - I was surprised it only ended in a three figure phone bill.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd get a ten quid special, but then I'm a munter who loses everything I own at time like these.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 22, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I'm hardly going to change operator for a week away.


Just get a free SIM, top it up, and use the money for data. Overall it's probably cheaper than a £40 bill, and less hassle than finding a local SIM.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd get a cheap handset, and a local PAYG if I really needed to have a phone. Personally, I have mine unlocked and use a disposable PAYG, these are often available in airports. For internet I go to libraries, wifi and internet cafes. When I have no other choice I go to McD. But for one week, do you really need to have access to your e-mails?

You could just get your handset unlocked and use a disposable sim from the airport.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 22, 2013)

dessiato said:


> I'd get a cheap handset, and a local PAYG if I really needed to have a phone. Personally, I have mine unlocked and use a disposable PAYG, these are often available in airports. For internet I go to libraries, wifi and internet cafes. When I have no other choice I go to McD. But for one week, do you really need to have access to your e-mails?
> 
> You could just get your handset unlocked and use a disposable sim from the airport.


I think easy PAYG availability varies by country; for example in France you at least used to need proof of ID and possibly address in order to get one.

It's all changing again soon-ish; when you visit a foreign country, the local operator will be able to offer you service using your UK SIM - another EU competition law thing.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 22, 2013)

mauvais said:


> I think easy PAYG availability varies by country; for example in France you at least used to need proof of ID and possibly address in order to get one.
> 
> It's all changing again soon-ish; when you visit a foreign country, the local operator will be able to offer you service using your UK SIM - another EU competition law thing.


 
How's that going to work? Will you have to call them up to buy credit? Still it's a good thing, I spent a fair bit last time in France on T-Mobile and they make you prepay for the data anyhow, although you can keep buying more.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 22, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> How's that going to work? Will you have to call them up to buy credit? Still it's a good thing, I spent a fair bit last time in France on T-Mobile and they make you prepay for the data anyhow, although you can keep buying more.


Not a clue. I heard about it in Feb, and I've forgotten the term used. Whether anyone does it remains to be seen.

The whole thing is kind of funny now; ignoring allowances, it's often cheaper to use your phone when abroad than it is at home. For example I get 300 free texts, but after that it's 12p a go, but go on holiday and it's 8!


----------



## mauvais (Mar 22, 2013)

Here, July 2014: http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_MEMO-11-485_en.htm?locale=FR


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 22, 2013)

mauvais said:


> Here, July 2014: http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_MEMO-11-485_en.htm?locale=FR


 
Sounds like it could be a right faf, although hopefully it will drive down prices from UK networks for when we go abroad.


----------

